# Looking for storage ideas for left over sheet goods and lumber



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have a 16×32 shop in my garage. I am looking for a great system to hold and keep my sheets out of the way, but still able to get to them. I have an open space on the wall near the feed side of my tale saw. 10×9(tall). I am using a cart right now but it not good for my plywood. I am thinking that plywood upright on its side is the way to go. I would welcome ideas and thoughts.

Jim


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The problem with stowage of leftover wood and scraps is; they get hidden; therefore out-of-sight, out-of-mind. In my shop, I have so much scrap that I don't know what I have. I've tried the usual solutions; racks, boxes, etc, but they eventually fill up and obscure the rest. I really don't have a good answer other than to keep the scrap at a minimum. In my case, I work with small (in size) projects, so my scraps are quite small. Some day, I may have to go through all my scrap. Maybe I will find a treasure trove of material I didn't know I had.

As to whether to store plywood vertically or flat, I don't think it makes much of a difference. Obviously flat takes up much valuable room and vertical causes the plywood to bow, but even the plywood stored flat in the store has a bow when you take it home. My logic tells me to store it vertical with the face grain parallel to the floor for minimum bow. Keep the panels up tight to the wall and use wedges to clamp it flat to the wall, or backing. Air circulation is also very important. If one side is exposed to more moisture than the other side, it will warp or bow. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

After switching to hand tools I don't use plywood much any more, but when I did I had something similar to this set up. Except I didn't use a pipe, I just bolted large hinges to studs in the wall.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

My advise is to store sheet goods at the lumber store. It's pretty much a commodity and storing it is more of a hassle than running to the store to grab a sheet or two when you need it.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

BoxO,

I have no room for storing 4×8 sheets of sheet goods. Full 4×8 sheets are broken down as soon as they are brought into the shop.

I end up with plywood, MDF, hardboard cut offs of various widths, lengths, and thicknesses. My storage solution is a three shelf storage rack that is about 36" deep, 48" high, and about 8" wide. The 36" long sides are open frames connected by three shelves and a solid back. There are corner blocks mounted in the corners of the frame to prevent racking. Intermediate side rails keep stock confined to the rack. The side frames are each built flush in a single plane. The second shelf is about 26" above the first shelf. The third shelf is about 18" above the second shelf. The storage rack is on castors in case I ever need to move it, but it stays mostly put in the corner of the garage. The back of the rack is against a one wall and one side of the rack is about 9" from the second corner wall.

The sheet good cut-offs are stored on edge with the front and back faces perpendicular to the floor, like books on a book shelf. Pieces of sheet goods too large for the rack are set on the floor and lean against the wall in the 9" space between the storage rack and the wall. Pieces small enough to fit set in the storage rack's lower two shelves, according to size. The third (top) shelf handles narrower cut-offs.

This storage solution works well for me because the open frame allows me to see the sheet goods on the shelves. The sheet goods are somewhat sorted and since they set on edge, I can simply pull the piece out that I need. This small rack stores an amazing amount of material and takes up very little shop floor space. This 8" wide rack can be tippy, but works fine in the corner. If it were out from a corner, making it a little wider would be required for stability.


----------



## BoxO (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I am happy to see this may be a life long quest for it will be ever changing. I was thinking about an upright cart like ColonelTravis has posted. For the smaller cut pieces i am looking for a space to mimic the cabinets JBrow posted. Hoping its the last time it will look like this.


----------

